# Questions...



## LeviathanGirl (Nov 25, 2006)

I have a few questions that I thought you guys could help me with. I'm going to provide some background for them in hopes it will help. Here goes...

Right now I have a 39 gallon with some plants in it, but plan on upgrading everything to a 50 gal that is 4ft long and 20inches in hight and adding more plants. The 39 is the same hight as the 50, but the bulb in it seems brighter than the ones on my 50. I have 2 flourescent lights that came with the 50 with the same bulbs that came with it. I'd like to change the bulbs, as they are nearly 2 years old. When I had the tank setup with plants a year ago they did fine under those lights, but I want to make sure I get the best I can for my plants out of the fixtures. Does anyone have a bulb recommendation?

I have 2 small lilies. So far I know that you need to cut the pads before they reach the surface so that the plant lasts longer. Been doing that since I found out, plants are doing good. I was also told that they need a dormant period. How do I do that? Do I take them out of the water and dry out the bulb or something? Do I need to prepare them in a specific way? How long do they need to be dormant? How long can they be in the tank before they need to be given a dormant period? I really dont want to loose these lilies. I love them alot.

Whats better, fertilizer tabs or Co2? I'm a bit scetchy about using Co2 as I do plan on having fish in this tank after the plants have established themselves a bit. I have been using fertilizer tabs and the plants seem to be doing quite well.

I think thats all I can come up with for now, but I'll post more when I have em. LOL

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Normal flourescents do lose intensity with age, so new bulbs will be noticeably brighter than your current ones. Color temps from 5500K to 10000K will all grow plants. However, be aware that stock hood/light combinations are typically very poor for planted tanks because they just do not provide the amount of light needed. There are conversion kits you can get to upgrade lighting fairly inexpensively and are not hard to do. Try Compact Fluorescent Lighting Kits - great product, great guy to talk with who will be very helpful.

I can't help you with lilies because I have no experience with them.



> Whats better, fertilizer tabs or Co2?


CO2, all the way. IMO, the single most important upgrade you can make to any tank where you're trying to grow plants is CO2. Don't fear any effect on fish - all of us have fish in our tanks along with plants and CO2. Accidents can always happen, but that's true about any type of system.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

As for Co2...
I think it also depends on how much time you wish to spend on the tank.. Co2 will require a lot more attentio, time and sometimes a lot more money. The fertilizer tabs on the other hand... just use and forget about it until time again..


----------



## LeviathanGirl (Nov 25, 2006)

*More...*

Finally remembered the other question I had. This ones really simple, I think.

About how long does it take java moss, java fern and anubias to bond to driftwood and is there anything I should keep in mind about tieing any of them down?

Thanks,
Genn


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> About how long does it take java moss, java fern and anubias to bond to driftwood and is there anything I should keep in mind about tieing any of them down?


IME, anywhere from 2-5 weeks. There are various options about how to tie them. You can use cotton thread which will dissolve in a couple of weeks, fishing line, rubber bands, etc. The only thing to keep in mind is that it needs to be tied tight enough to keep it there, but not so tight as to have the thread cut into the rhizome of the plant.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Java moss, ferns, and anubias will take around a month or more to be able to root down completely. It all depends on the growth rate of the plant (which is inherently slow). Java moss will adhere a little faster as it is more "sticky" and will actually get into most things in your tank.

Cotton thread wrapped around each rhizome or java moss string will give your plants the time it needs to attach, and will dissolve on its own after some time. 

-John N.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

If you wish just to buy a lighting fixture for your 50-gallon, check out this link

Dry Goods - Aquarium Lighting - Compact Fluorscent / Halide - Current-USA, inc. - Satellite - Satellite Series Single Lamp - Satellite 48"

It is a current Satellite 48" 2 x 65-watt CF light, if they have refurbished in stock (you will need to call to see) is only $68, new is like $88.
These come with combo bulbs, daylight and actinic (blue), which are good for reefs, not plant tanks (though some would disagree).
For a small fee, ($5 or $5 per bulb, so in this case it might be $10) they will give you the bulbs for plants so you can get either two 65 watt dual daylight bulbs (10,000k / 6700k) or you can get one 65 watt 10,000k and one 65 watt 6700k (the last would be my preference). Of course you could get both 10,000k or both 6700k also.

You could buy this fixture and go with an open top tank or just buy the glass top for your tank and put this above the glass. This unit comes with legs that stand the light about 3 inches above the tank and there is a protective lens / splash guard in case you go with open top.

I have bought 2 refurbs from here, they look and act new, and the price, I challenge you to find better, new or refurb.


----------



## star rider (Feb 27, 2006)

goalcreas said:


> If you wish just to buy a lighting fixture for your 50-gallon, check out this link
> 
> Dry Goods - Aquarium Lighting - Compact Fluorscent / Halide - Current-USA, inc. - Satellite - Satellite Series Single Lamp - Satellite 48"
> 
> ...


thanks for the link..I'm check them out and sent them an e-mail .


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

no problem, for anybody else interested, the place is called Tri City Tropicals, it is located in Vista Ca which is just inland from Oceanside in North County of San Diego.

They have advertisments in all of the big magazines.

They are mainly a Salt water and Reef place, but they have the cheapest lights and bulbs I have ever found.

the main page link it tri-city tropical fish

enjoy

P.S., I have found that George, the owner is a great and friendly guy, he will bend over backwards to help you, BUT....
He usually is slow to or just does not answer e-mails, He is either too busy, or just doesn't monitor that e-mail, So calling is your best option.


----------



## LeviathanGirl (Nov 25, 2006)

Ok... Someone told me I could super glue plants to driftwood. Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## CCBettas (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Genn,
I am starting a new planted tank too! Only mine isn't quite as big as yours. Only 10 gal. plants aren't doing so well though. I will keep the ones I have now alive and try to understand this plant talk.lol. It is not as easy understanding this talk as it is to understand Bettas.haha. But I will learn, slowly but surely. 
Never heard baout super gluing before. I just stuck my moss and plants on rocks and such with fish string. Eventually I would notice they were growing and cut the string off. 


Carl Archie


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Carl,

How much lighting do you have over your tank? Make a new thread and we can help you there with your plants. Don't want to hijack this one! =)


----------



## LeviathanGirl (Nov 25, 2006)

LOL Epic. Its okay with me. Carl is a friend of mine from a betta forum or 2 I belong to. Didnt know you were on this forum to Carl. LOL Havent heard from you lately or seen you on msn messenger. PM me an lemme know how you've been.


----------

